# IVECO Daily V 2.3L 126HP - What Engine Oil specification to use?



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

Hi,

I checked online and was a bit confused to which was actually the Engine Oil specification for the Daily V 2,3L (2013).



I want to buy Liqui Moly Oil,

but don't know which one of this 2 options would be the best one:



- One is the TopTec 4200 which is ACEA C3 specification














- the other is the Top Tec 4300 which is ACEA C2 specification




















Which Oil Specification ACEA C2 or ACEA C3 do you think is the best for this Van?

which one should I buy?



Thank you so much


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

What does it say in the handbook?


----------



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

Mrplodd said:


> What does it say in the handbook?


It doesn't say the oil specification just the viscosity 5W30, otherwise I would not be posting here and asking for help


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

If the vehicle manufacturer doesn't stipulate a specific specification, but only the viscosity then they are clearly not concerned about detailed spec. My cars handbook _does _detail a precise spec, so that's what goes in it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Probably ACEA 3



https://www.autodoc.co.uk/car-parts/engine-oil-12094/iveco/daily/daily-vi-platform-chassis/119890-33-140-35-140


----------



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

Mrplodd said:


> If the vehicle manufacturer doesn't stipulate a specific specification, but only the viscosity then they are clearly not concerned about detailed spec. My cars handbook _does _detail a precise spec, so that's what goes in it.


The Vehicle manufacturer does for sure stipulate a specific specification just not in the handbook like I told you.

And thats that "specific specification" that I need to know and I'm asking for, there's no sense in discussing what info comes or not in each handbook from each manufacturer.


----------



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

erneboy said:


> https://www.autodoc.co.uk/car-parts/engine-oil-12094/iveco/daily/daily-vi-platform-chassis/119890-33-140-35-140


Thanks mate, but that link is for another Daily generation, that is for the 6th generation Daily, and my Van it's a 5th Generation (Daily V)

Auto part suppliers like AutoDoc will show you a lot of different Oils types (viscosity and specs) for each vehicle, 
they are not specific in telling you what the manufacturer recommendation is, or whats the best oil to use for that vehicle.
They want to sell products so they show a list of many different oils that "might work"

Thank you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

According to the site you can input the details of any vehicle and get the answer, even by reg no. 

Perhaps their information is misleading.


----------



## Dogslow (Sep 14, 2021)

If nobody here can help maybe your local Iveco Main Agent would have the info.Reading the above I would go for the Top Tec 4200 that for me personally that would mean oil changes at 2 year interval.Anyway great choice of van I tried to buy one from north east truck and van , and ended up with a Sprinter.


----------



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

Dogslow said:


> If nobody here can help maybe your local Iveco Main Agent would have the info.


Thanks, I tried to find an agent but I live in the countryside so the closest Iveco service center is 300km from me.
Also I asked around in local mechanics but they were not sure the exact specification Iveco recommends for this vehicle. They just said they use "standard oil", whatever that means


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

ilcaccillo said:


> I live in the countryside so the closest Iveco service center is 300km from me.


Could you not just phone them?


----------



## ilcaccillo (4 mo ago)

jiwawa said:


> Could you not just phone them?


I called them last week, and they said they as a service center were not allowed to share that information and told that for 250€ their mechanics would change the Oil with the correct specs.

What happens is that they don't want people to know that information because they want you to spend your money in their service.

I've always performed the oil changes in my cars myself, and that's what I'm interested in.

Thank you


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It is up to individual retailers whether they are helpful on the phone. Try another.


----------

